# Server schaltet ab



## redi78 (2. Juni 2010)

Hallo Leute,

ich habe einen Ubuntu 8.04 Server am Laufen und folgendes Problem. In letzter Zeit (unterschiedlich) ist auf einmal der Server weg. In den Lofiles finde ich keine Einträge. Er fährt auch nicht normal runter. Sieht irgendwie so aus als würde jemand den Stecker ziehen. Die CPU Temperatur (lt. Bios) ist in Ordnung. Hat jemand eine Idee was das sein könnte?

lg redi78


----------



## redi78 (2. Juni 2010)

Mhh was könnte es sein? USB Festplatte, RAM, Netzteil?


----------



## planet_fox (2. Juni 2010)

ist das ein vserver ?


----------



## redi78 (2. Juni 2010)

Naja ist ein Desktop Rechner der als Server verwendet wird. Ich weiss das das nicht so toll ist. Mhh kann eine externe USB Festplatte ein solches Phänomen verursachen?


----------



## Till (2. Juni 2010)

Das ist schwer zu sagen. Ich würde da am ehesten auf Netzteil oder Mainboard tippen.


----------

